
In 20 Short Years, We’ve Wiped Out 10 Percent of Earth’s Wilderness - johnfjacobi
http://www.huffingtonpost.com/entry/catastrophic-wilderness-loss-maps_us_57cde175e4b0e60d31dfccbf
======
ImTalking
While I am optimistic about the human race being able to solve the global
issues such as climate change, I feel we do not have the political will to do
so without getting first to the brink of disaster.

~~~
johnfjacobi
That sounds pretty pessimistic to me.

I don't generally think "solutions" are a huge part of the game anymore.
Climate change is set to destroy quite a few major cities. See
[http://time.com/4257194/sea-level-rise-climate-change-
miami/](http://time.com/4257194/sea-level-rise-climate-change-miami/)

It seems the question now is one of mitigation.

